
Wall of Text - louisstow
https://walloftext.co/hackernews
======
brudgers
Homepage: [https://walloftext.co/](https://walloftext.co/)

Past:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8565977)

